# Spring Swap in Yuxin Blue 4x4?



## Elde (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm wondering if the Maru Soft Springs would work in a spring swap for the Yuxin Blue 4x4?
I've heard that you should use Qiyi Thunderclap springs, but will Maru springs work instead?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

Elde said:


> I'm wondering if the Maru Soft Springs would work in a spring swap for the Yuxin Blue 4x4?
> I've heard that you should use Qiyi Thunderclap springs, but will Maru springs work instead?


The maru soft springs will work in the Yuxin Blue. I have both and have tried both in my Yuxin Blue 4x4, and personally like the Thunderclap springs over the Maru, but both of them are great options, so feel free to experiment and see what you like best.


----------



## Elde (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Mar 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> The maru soft springs will work in the Yuxin Blue. I have both and have tried both in my Yuxin Blue 4x4, and personally like the Thunderclap springs over the Maru, but both of them are great options, so feel free to experiment and see what you like best.



I can't find these springs available online anywhere, they seem to be out of stock. Any idea where to get the thunderclap springs from?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2019)

AnthonyRochester said:


> I can't find these springs available online anywhere, they seem to be out of stock. Any idea where to get the thunderclap springs from?


https://www.thecubicle.com/products/qiyi-thunderclap-3x3?variant=13215286558793


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Mar 28, 2019)

You used to be able to buy just the springs. Buying the whole cube seems to defeat the purpose of making a cheap cube good. Also, are the 3x3 springs the same as the 4x4 springs?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2019)

AnthonyRochester said:


> You used to be able to buy just the springs. Buying the whole cube seems to defeat the purpose of making a cheap cube good. Also, are the 3x3 springs the same as the 4x4 springs?


There are few, if any, 4x4s better than a magnetic Yuxin Blue with Thunderclap springs. The Thunderclap 3x3 is a good cube, not necessarily a great one anymore. Put the Blue springs in the TC and you’ll have a serviceable 3x3. Put the TC springs in the Blue, along with 48 of these on the outer slice and 48 of these on the inner slice, and lube with 4-5 drops of Silk and 2-3 drops of DNM-37. Best 4x4 money can’t buy.


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, I just might do this.


----------

